
Senate to Google: How Did You ‘Forget’ About Nest Secure Microphone? - Varcht
https://www.geek.com/tech/senate-to-google-how-did-you-forget-about-nest-secure-microphone-1776530/
======
jasonvorhe
Most likely: It was put in because of mics being a rather cheap component with
tremendous benefits for future use in a home automation product but product
management didn't yet consider it a feature because it wasn't
enabled/available to the customer upon launch and it thus never landed on the
spec sheet.

